# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Not proper installed laundry tub (lip not tucked in under tile), what should we do?

## LizH

Hi everyone, we have this new laundry tub installed, the inspector says in the report it's not correctly installed, the lip on top of the tub should be tucked in under the tiles on the wall. Since it's already installed, we are thinking what is the best way moving forward? I am a person with very limited knowledge in this field , so would really appreciate if you guys can give me some advice. 
 My questions are:
1, What is the correct way to install it? First install the tub on the wall then tile around the tub? (then inside the tub the wall will be un-tiled, this tub doesn't have a back. ) 
2, If that's the correct way, to correct the installation, we will need to remove tiles on the wall, put the tub in, then tile around it, will it be worth it (the contractor will need to do it, I sent them the inspection report but they didn't do anything)? will that damage the waterproof layer of the wall?
3, The potential risk if we leave it like this? The inspector mentioned something about water will get in the back, but I don't know what exactly that will cause. 
Thanks in advance. 
Edit: Sorry I wasn’t being clear enough, it’s a new apartment, we hired the inspector to check if everything was ok before settlement, he pointed out the laundry tub wasn’t correctly installed to the developer who should notify their contractor to make the change, but after settlement we found the tub is still installed this way, we have 3 months to have a list of things that need to be done to send to the building manager/ developer. I talked to the developer they were like we installed all our tubs like this, what your inspector said was only his opinion, you need to show us why this installation isn’t correct/ what regulations it doesn’t comply etc. I wasn’t very happy about this response, but also doubt the benefit of re- installing it.  Is it better to leave it like this or ask them to change it. If it’s better to have it re installed correctly then I am going to insist( doesn’t mean they will do it though)

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think the inspector may have been a bit picky and a bead or silicon would suffice. And if water is going down the back of that, then you're got bigger problems to worry about.
Could you also please update your location? State should be the minimum. It helps with regs etc.

----------


## LizH

> I think the inspector may have been a bit picky and a bead or silicon would suffice. And if water is going down the back of that, then you're got bigger problems to worry about.

  Hi Bob, 
thanks for the reply, there is some silicon on top of the lip to seal it with the tiled wall. 
Can I ask when you say if water is going down the back, do you mean if the water goes between the tile and tub? Or if we remove the tile and fix the tub to the wall then tile around it, after that if the water going behind the tiles?

----------


## cyclic

> Hi everyone, we have this new laundry tub installed, the inspector says in the report it's not correctly installed, the lip on top of the tub should be tucked in under the tiles on the wall. Since it's already installed, we are thinking what is the best way moving forward? I am a person with very limited knowledge in this field , so would really appreciate if you guys can give me some advice. 
>  My questions are:
> 1, What is the correct way to install it? First install the tub on the wall then tile around the tub? (then inside the tub the wall will be un-tiled, this tub doesn't have a back. ) 
> 2, If that's the correct way, to correct the installation, we will need to remove tiles on the wall, put the tub in, then tile around it, will it be worth it (the contractor will need to do it, I sent them the inspection report but they didn't do anything)? will that damage the waterproof layer of the wall?
> 3, The potential risk if we leave it like this? The inspector mentioned something about water will get in the back, but I don't know what exactly that will cause. 
> Thanks in advance.

  
The inspector is correct however
What inspector ? Building ? Plumbing ?
Is this a new build ? 
Renovation ?
Who installed it ?  
1. is correct and you are correct, the wall inside would not be tiled so better the way it is.
so it now depends on whether the inspector ? wants it made good ??  
I agree with bob above, lean it off the wall a little, run some silicone along behind it and let the silicone hold it to the wall.
Clean up excess silicone with turps straight away. 
But of course everything depends on the inspector.

----------


## phild01

Liz, please change your profile location from Australia to be more specific, state level as a minimum. Helps with member advice.

----------


## r3nov8or

You could install one large format tile, cut to size of course, as a splash back over the lip and existing tiles. Well chosen, it wouldn't look out of place (IMHO)

----------


## LizH

> The inspector is correct however
> What inspector ? Building ? Plumbing ?
> Is this a new build ? 
> Renovation ?
> Who installed it ?  
> 1. is correct and you are correct, the wall inside would not be tiled so better the way it is.
> so it now depends on whether the inspector ? wants it made good ??  
> I agree with bob above, lean it off the wall a little, run some silicone along behind it and let the silicone hold it to the wall.
> Clean up excess silicone with turps straight away. 
> But of course everything depends on the inspector.

  Sorry I wasn’t being clear enough, it’s a new apartment, we hired the inspector to check if everything was ok before settlement, he pointed out the laundry tub wasn’t correctly installed to the developer who should notify their contractor to make the change, but after settlement we found the tub is still installed this way, we have 3 months to have a list of things that need to be done to send to the building manager/ developer. I talked to the developer they were like we installed all our tubs like this, what your inspector said was only his opinion, you need to show us why this installation isn’t correct/ what regulations it doesn’t comply etc. I wasn’t very happy about this response, but also doubt the benefit of re- installing it. 
Is it better to leave it like this or ask them to change it. If it’s better to have it re installed correctly then I am going to insist( doesn’t mean they will do it though)

----------


## LizH

> Liz, please change your profile location from Australia to be more specific, state level as a minimum. Helps with member advice.

   I just did, thanks

----------


## Pulse

It is ok like that, the lip is used when you have a splash back tile. In your situation the whole wall is tiled. Normally that type of cabinet is installed first and tiled around. Your case it was installed after tiling. Either is OK really. Silicone strip is a good idea but not mandatory.

----------


## cyclic

> Sorry I wasn’t being clear enough, it’s a new apartment, we hired the inspector to check if everything was ok before settlement, he pointed out the laundry tub wasn’t correctly installed to the developer who should notify their contractor to make the change, but after settlement we found the tub is still installed this way, we have 3 months to have a list of things that need to be done to send to the building manager/ developer. I talked to the developer they were like we installed all our tubs like this, what your inspector said was only his opinion, you need to show us why this installation isn’t correct/ what regulations it doesn’t comply etc. I wasn’t very happy about this response, but also doubt the benefit of re- installing it. 
> Is it better to leave it like this or ask them to change it. If it’s better to have it re installed correctly then I am going to insist( doesn’t mean they will do it though)

  I have not been involved in codes for a long time so cannot say if there is a specific answer to the developers statement.
I have had situations like this before so I simply call the council for an answer, maybe ask the local council building and/or plumbing inspector/certifier the question.
Over the past 30 years a lot of good practices have gone by the wayside especially since the words "in a tradesman like manner" were removed from the codes meaning good practice has been replaced with "whatever we can make out of it./get away with"
I agree it is best with fully tiled walls and floor, so simple to remodel with built ins should you want to do that later, but I feel you should question the safety aspect of the sharp edge and corners at the back
or at least be careful when wiping that area.

----------


## LizH

> I have not been involved in codes for a long time so cannot say if there is a specific answer to the developers statement.
> I have had situations like this before so I simply call the council for an answer, maybe ask the local council building and/or plumbing inspector/certifier the question.
> Over the past 30 years a lot of good practices have gone by the wayside especially since the words "in a tradesman like manner" were removed from the codes meaning good practice has been replaced with "whatever we can make out of it./get away with"
> I agree it is best with fully tiled walls and floor, so simple to remodel with built ins should you want to do that later, but I feel you should question the safety aspect of the sharp edge and corners at the back
> or at least be careful when wiping that area.

  That's definitely true. The developer subcontracts then subcontractors subcontract more subcontractors, the ones actually doing the work are mostly "whatever we can make out of it./get away with". 
From all the advice I got here, I think they chose the wrong kind of laundry cabinet, if they are going to install the laundry cabinet on fully tiled walls, they shouldn't have chosen these ones with a lip, they should have gone with something like this: 
I agree we are not going to ask them to remove the tiles and install the tub correctly, do you reckon we should ask them to change the cabinet instead? Choose one that is compatible with fully tiled walls, so there isn't any sharp metal edge exposed ( they did put some silicon on top of the lip sort of for water proof and fixing the tub to the wall)?

----------


## cyclic

> That's definitely true. The developer subcontracts then subcontractors subcontract more subcontractors, the ones actually doing the work are mostly "whatever we can make out of it./get away with". 
> From all the advice I got here, I think they chose the wrong kind of laundry cabinet, if they are going to install the laundry cabinet on fully tiled walls, they shouldn't have chosen these ones with a lip, they should have gone with something like this: 
> I agree we are not going to ask them to remove the tiles and install the tub correctly, do you reckon we should ask them to change the cabinet instead? Choose one that is compatible with fully tiled walls, so there isn't any sharp metal edge exposed ( they did put some silicon on top of the lip sort of for water proof and fixing the tub to the wall)?

  By all means make their life harder, might work if you play the safety angle.
If that does not work and you want to go all the way take it up with fair trading in NSW 
Hope it works out for you.

----------


## phild01

I doubt you will gt very far with a complaint as it will be considered fit for purpose especially if no contract spec for an upgrade. I have commonly seen tubs installed that way. Tiler does their job and a tub gets placed.

----------


## METRIX

> That's definitely true. The developer subcontracts then subcontractors subcontract more subcontractors, the ones actually doing the work are mostly "whatever we can make out of it./get away with". 
> From all the advice I got here, I think they chose the wrong kind of laundry cabinet, if they are going to install the laundry cabinet on fully tiled walls, they shouldn't have chosen these ones with a lip, they should have gone with something like this: 
> I agree we are not going to ask them to remove the tiles and install the tub correctly, do you reckon we should ask them to change the cabinet instead? Choose one that is compatible with fully tiled walls, so there isn't any sharp metal edge exposed ( they did put some silicon on top of the lip sort of for water proof and fixing the tub to the wall)?

  You can talk all day about what should have been done, or should have been chosen, the tub that was chosen is fit for purpose, it has the lip to aid in water not getting behind the tub by running the tiles over the lip, doing this does not allow tiles to be installed inside the cabinet because you cant get to the inside wall once the lip is tiled over, so the tiles are run on the outside of the tub (cheap option). 
You have the better option which is the entire wall has been tiled then the tub installed, so the builder has given you the more expensive of the two options.
All it requires is a silicon bead behind the lip and pushed up against the tiles, then excess silicon wiped off. 
Why would you ask them to change the cabinet, there is nothing wrong with this cabinet or the way it's been installed, as long as there is a silicon bead run behind the lip to keep the tub in position and stop dirt / splashes getting behind it, not that this would be a problem because the wall is fully tiled, it's more for simply keeping dirt and water off the tiles behind the tub. 
IMO there's nothing wrong with the tub apart from it being very ugly, put into perspective of a genuine "problem" such as cracked tiles, doors falling off, electrical outlets not working this is just a matter of someones opinion.

----------

